

Tell HN: my first android app - zemanel

built my first android app (from almost zero experience to some, in a day) and deployed it on the google market. It's a mobile take on about.me/threewords.me.<p>It's available on the market as "About Jose Moreira", but i don't have a droid phone to test it, anyone? ;)<p>Shots:<p>* http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3645517/device.png<p>* http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3645517/device_menu .png
======
cd34
Works fine. Landscape cuts the picture, but, menu brings up the links, all of
the bookmarks work and open the browser.

(g1 and g2)

In landscape on the G1, it appears that your face is clipped at the top of
your mustache to the desk. The text is centered in landscape or portrait just
fine. On the G2, it is clipped just above your upper lip to just above the
desk.

So, if you wanted your face to be more prominent in landscape, you might want
to pin it to the top of the viewport rather than centering the image under the
current viewport.

------
draz
Some of us don't have an Android phone either, so we won't be able to run it.
It'd probably be useful if you elaborate some more about what's your "take on
about.me/threewords.me", if you want some feedback about the idea and ways to
improve it.

~~~
zemanel
it just displays a picture, a small bio and the app menu links to my e-mail
and social accounts (twitter, facebook).

EDIT: that data is static (doesn't access the web)

